# Sacramento - National Summer Steamup



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, in two weeks time Dan Pantages and I will be traveling down to Sacramento for the National Summer Steamup.
Just wondered who else on MLS is also going.
It should be exciting to see the 'new' venue and what can be done with it.
See you all there.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there as always. Bringing a small helicopter or two this year also. The inside of a hanger ought to be the perfect place to fly it.








Looking forward to seeing Dan and you again David, and everyone else. Always a real hoot!!


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I just found out yesterday that I will be attending for the first time. I'm very excited to meet everyone who I have only ever talked to here on MLS. Look forward to seeing you guys there.
Britt


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there, with SWMTP in tow. _(Or is it the other way around? There are mysteries of married life that are best left.. mysterious!)_


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there. Spent an hour or so last night breaking up Welsh coal to bring along. Will also tote along some domestic "movie coal" since the hanger is so big. This year the loco is actually in pretty good running condition, although I'm debating whether it should get a bath before its appearance in public. Don't want to jinx something. 

Steve


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

DaviD, stop to see your friend Bruce while south of the border--he will have a small package for you. 

Larry


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany, 

Glad to hear you will be there. Since many of the usual East Coast suspects won't be making it (Ryan, Chuck, Jeff, Justin, Mike) it will be great to have you there. What will you be bringing? 

I'm packing the crate tomorrow up here in Glens Falls, so am unable to help with transport. Maybe on the return?? 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Our son, Andy, and I will be there too. Our first visit. Andy has a new student orientation in Reno, Tuesday and Wednesday, so we will come over Wednesday night.

Looking forward.

vr bs


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

This is great, I love to see new people come to steam-ups. Of course as David said I will be there.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Alan, 
Yes I am very excited, I will be bringing my coal fired ruby and my aster schools and coaches. See you there!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking forward to meeting you Brittany.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Michael Glavin and I will be there. We'll also be having our Night Group Train Run & BBQ on Sat Night also and will post that on another MLS.com post. We are a short Drive from the Steam up location. 

Michael G. Had a question on our other post to _Alan from Adirondacks_ on your Fri. morning Clinic. Maybe he can see it and ans here.








....................................................................................................................................................................................................
QUOTE....

Noel, Mike and Bob,

Great to see SP fans on the site. Fantastic video, and I really like Mike's Mars light with the two levels of flashes. I have a Mars light on my live steam GS-4, but with only one level of flash. I'd like to learn more about Mike's technique.

Will any of you be in Sacramento attending NSS this month? I'm packing a crate to send out and will be bringing my 14 car San Joaquin Daylight (Train 52) along with several SP engines (AC-12, AC-6 flat faces, F-4/5, GS-4s and MTH F units) along with reefers, etc. I also got talked into doing a clinic on cab forwards Friday morning. 

Hope to link up with you. I'll be there Wed thru the Saturday dinner.

Best regards,

Alan

Note sure what this stuff is down here ????? Maybe Dwight knows..


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03 Jul 2012 06:05 PM 
I'll be there as always. Bringing a small helicopter or two this year also. The inside of a hanger ought to be the perfect place to fly it.








Looking forward to seeing Dan and you again David, and everyone else. Always a real hoot!! 


*Hi Dwight. *
*I will bring my flat car so that you can perform a James Bond style landing on it with your helicopter, like Neil did last Fall at Larry Staver's track in Portland. If you want to see the landing, then go straight to time frame 3:20 on the following link for the video.*

*Movie
*



*Looking forward to seeing you and all of the other live steamers.*
*All the best,*
*Peter.*
*ps: that is me running the Accucraft Hudson and the Accucraft VIK. *


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I will bring my flat car so that you can perform a James Bond style landing on it with your helicopterLOL... not sure I'm that good of a pilot. Generally speaking, I don't fly too close to people... just in case.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Never mind. Disregard. I had asked a question thinking the Steamup was this week, but it's next week - Ok, I know... Senior moment.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Brittany-- 

I hope to see some pictures or even some video of you coal fired Ruby!!! Ive been having fun with mine...burning wood pellets! 








Wood can be a bit smoky









--Eric


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll be there. Arriving Wednesday afternoon to help with the setup. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I'll be there with the Quadruplex, Double Fairlie and C. P, Huntington


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got home around half-hour ago. Had a terrific time as usual. Congratulations to Brittany for winning the Ron Brown Enthusiasm Award.














It was a pleasure to meet you Brittany!








Great to see Alan, Noel, Jonathan & Laura, Craig, Jim McDavid, Dave Cole, Bob Trabuco, Sonny Weisleman, Clark, Bill, Tony & Pat, Dave Hottmann, Jerry Reshew - the list is long and too lengthy to put here - but reconnecting with folks again is always one of the best parts of the NSS!!







I missed seeing Charles, Ryan, and Jeff this year.









Four clips (the first I posted in another thread earlier)...


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

It was and honor to win the award! I had a great time meeting so many new people including many from MLS. Hopefully I can make it back sometime!!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany
Congratulations on being recognized with your enthusiasm and involvement in live steam.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight--good to see your #21 out and about. It sounds like everyone enjoyed themselves. 

Larry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations to Brittany!! It is wonderful to see someone with so much enthusiasm for the hobby, along with the support she gets from her family in pursuing it. 

Now she needs to help us recruit about 150-200 more young people into the live steam hobby so we will have a market for our collections of motive power and rolling stock when we are no longer able to use or admire them.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

So how was it using the hanger?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 23 Jul 2012 08:50 AM 
So how was it using the hanger? 
Jim
Here is a review:
The NON air-conditioned hanger was ok on Wed and Thursday but Friday, Sat and Sunday got a bit warm! Fri 99 Sat 104 Sunday 106. Next year a new AIR CONDITIONED building will be available to us so it should be ok.


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

I was able to go hang out on Friday and make some runs with my kitbashed Ruby. Thanks to everyone involved who organizes this and helps make it happen. I have to confess, I was skeptical about the hangar, mostly that it would feel too cavernous and disjointed and that the vibe of the meet would be lost. I was pleasantly surprised that the meet didn't feel like it was swallowed up by 177,000 square feet. Because of more track layouts and the meet being spread out, it didn't have the same kind of buzzy full of energy feeling that was always felt during the day at the Garden Pavillions site, and I kind of missed that a little - but the whole meet had that same laid back feeling that occured in the evenings in the old venue, and that wasn't bad at all. Glad to hear that next year there will be an air-conditioned space, but I had a really good time this year, despite my initial reservations about the venue. Thanks all!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 23 Jul 2012 09:11 AM 
Posted By Jim Overland on 23 Jul 2012 08:50 AM 
So how was it using the hanger? 
Jim
Here is a review:
The NON air-conditioned hanger was ok on Wed and Thursday but Friday, Sat and Sunday got a bit warm! Fri 99 Sat 104 Sunday 106. Next year a new AIR CONDITIONED building will be available to us so it should be ok. 

My personal experience was different. I found Thursday to be the worst day (I wasn't there Wednesday). On Friday the hotel brought in a few large fans. While it was still warm, getting the air moving helped a lot - at least to me. I guess everyone has a different heat tolerance. Thursday also seemed to be more humid than Friday and Saturday and that didn't help at all. I left by 10:00 AM Sunday so didn't experience the afternoon there.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It was too hot, plain and simple!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It was too hot, plain and simple!!!Lightweight!!!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy shot a few videos on his whiz bang cell phone.

Here's Brit's coal fired Ruby. A great runner



Bill Allen's 2-32-2 -or- 2-8-8-8-8-2 Quad



Henner's Guinness. A very nice machine. You have to see this in person.



I did not get the name of this Cricket's owner. Lot's of Crickets running. Should have had a "cricket-up" on the big track.



Tiny bubbles in my beer. Make me happy and full of cheer.



Chuck Jarvi and I doubled our Shay's and hauled some revenue.




What a great time. Glad to meet all the MLS crew finally.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I think that Wednesday was the hottest day. This may be due to my helping to set up the tracks to run on, and we all know how that can bring out the sweat!







But the big contributor to the Wednesday heat in the hanger probably was the giant doors being open. They were open to unload the dealer trucks and the various tracks. So, all the hot air came in to warm us up.







And warm us up. And, did I mention that we had hot air to warm us up?

However, in spite of the heat (and I am not a fan of heat) I had a great time. I probably had more runs this year than I had in past years, but I still spent a lot of time looking at other locomotives and trains. Of course, I did allocate some time to just talk to other attendees.









I am certainly looking forward to the air conditioned building and meet next year.


----------

